# Forum General General Discussion  Calvin and Hobbes snowmen... how creative are YOUR snowmen?

## rockzmom

Which one is your favorite???       and this one someone made for real!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ha ha ha! Thanks, *rockzmom*. What a creative kid! 
I'm going to try some of these if I find suitable place. The snowman with sharks is cool and pretty easy to make. )

----------


## capecoddah

Rocksmom, I used to do quite a bit of snow art, some of it was VERY Calvinesque. I no longer have a Pick-em Up Truck with a plow or snow-blower so when I am through clearing the driveway I am in a profane mood and no longer want to play in the snow. I gave some thought to a snowman today as it was 50°f. I saw some really grubby looking snowmen in the neighborhood and decided against it. Next door snowman lost (melted) it's head. I thought about making a head and bringing over and putting it at the body's "feet". Would they get the joke or call the cops? I've decided to put the head on my property. Late tonight. After some Bourbon.  
Photos perhaps.

----------


## CoffeeCup

Here are some more real-made snowmen. Click the link to see the entire photo album.    isakov141 — «DSC02648.JPG» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------

